# Amano Shrimp & Fish



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

*Just to save bandwidth ***I understand all shrimp are food items for fish.***
*

:icon_bigg


>What fish have you successfully keep with Amno Shrimp? 

>>What fish have you kept that absolutely did not work?

Please personal observations of you own tanks, I'm not interested in Google Searches & Links

Thank you.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have kept Amano shrimps with a ton of other fish with no trouble ever. Just give them a few nice shrimp-sized hidey holes and you should be fine. My list of compatible fishes would be: anything not considered aggressive, and anything that cannot fit the shrimps in its mouth. Here is a partial list of suspects: GBR, anfelfish, discus, any pleco sp., any normal sized schooling tetra, most loaches (though dwarf loaches are best, I have also kept my Amanos in tanks with larger clown and dojo loaches) rasboras, most smaller barbs, all cory cats, all otos. The main benefits to the Amano shrimp are that 1) they cannot breed so you do not have to worry about fish eating the young and 2) They get almost twice as big as other shrimps kept in the hobby, meaning that fewer commonly kept fish will actually fit into their mouth.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen Apisto's pick them apart. Also have seen my various botias (striatia, kubotai, histrionica, and almorhae) team up to flip the Amanos over and then, suppertime. Seen some different schistura species go after them too. Most of those Amanos were under 2" though. 

Like wetworks, the smaller barbs and rasboras I've had have left them alone as far as I know.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Loachutus said:


> Most of those Amanos were under 3" though.


An amano shrimp over 3" long is almost surely not an amano. They top out at a little over 2". Just sayin.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually have 6 of them in with my Black Calvus, Cyprichromis, a Juli Regani, and some BNs and Otos. So far so good but only has been a couple months. I found 3 of them a few weeks ago but its been a while since I looked for them all. Will have to do that and report back. 

All these fish are only about a year old so not full grown yet and that may place a major role in their survival once these fish are a little bigger.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had them with a betta, zebra danios, emerald eye rasboras, dwarf corys, and otos without any issues. Not a big surprise since most of those are pretty peaceful. I know not every betta would leave them alone but mine thankfully did.

My amanos like to clean the shells for the trapdoor snails in the tank also.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

My shrimps regularly ride my plecos and snails. Everyone gets along fine.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny, right when I added some Amano's the other week a Cherry jumped on board. Couldn't grab my camera fast enough.

My Amano's have lived with Serpae's, lamp-eye tetras, flame tetras, mollies, platys, bandit cory's, albino cory's, and Pseudomugil Furcatas. Never had a problem.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

mine are in with GBR, red lined shark, neons, balloon rams, male and female beta. None of them ever bother the shimp. They are pretty large. It is a heavily planted tank but honestly they rarely hide. The shrimp are always out doing something, especially at feeding time.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

My espeis were pretty much scared of the amanos I recently had because they were so large. They'd just look at them like "....uh...yeah you can have all the flake food you want pal." :hihi:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I can now state with authority that Amanos can NOT be kept with Ceylon Combtails :eek5:

I can also highly recommend Amanos as a great food for even small 2" Ceylon Combtails.

Hopefully the Zipper loaches don't go though the Zebra nerites like they did the Ramshorns.


----------

